# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Software >  How to add a new hosting in a domain?

## Olivia Simmons

I want to change the hosting of my domain using Hostinger, but it seems like it is quite difficult for me to do so. Can anyone help me with its process?

----------


## Steve R Jones

From Hostinger's website:

*Free Migration*
Transfer your website using our free automatic website migration tool.

Our agents will guide you in every step of the way.

Your website will be transferred within 24 hours.

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Thank you for your response and I really appreciate your help. But I'm a student and I'm searching for the answer that I need to study for my exams. 
If possible could you please help me with the steps for adding a new hosting in a domain?

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *what are the steps for adding a new hosting in a domain*

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Oh, thank you. It was really helpful.

----------


## SpywareDr

You're Welcome.  :Smilie:

----------

